# Working VS. Show



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

O.k., so I'm walking my gsd and one of my neighbors that I haven't talked to in a while tells me he has to get rid of his female gsd b/c she barks too much and the neighbors are complaining. So he asks ME if I'll take her. I'm still debating on whether or not I'll take her or not, but I probably will. Anyways, I asked him if she was from working lines and he said yes,she also has papers, then opened her mouth and said the black on the roof of her mouth also proves that. I didn't know that and I'm still not sure of it now which is why I came to ask the question on this board with all the GSD experts. Can you post pics of your working line and show lines and help me determine what makes who who?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The inside coloring of the mouth does not mean a thing about lines.
Working lines are usually sable,black or blanket black and tan. Showlines are black and red, black and tan or tan with some black. Take a pic of the dog, post it here and if you can get her registered name or pedigree, that would be best.
IF the dog is barking, it is probably because she is bored, be prepared for some training time if she comes to live with you! Do the dogs get along?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone (a supposed breeder) once told me my blanket back GSD was a Belgian because the roof of her mouth was black. Belgian's don't even come in that color!


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, I wouldn't take her if they don't get along. My dog loves to bark at anything and thats what he was doing while was there and she wasn't even fased. I'll get a pic of her soon, but can you tell if the both these dogs look working lines?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Never mind the picture , lets have a look at the registration papers.
The black ink on the page will tell you , not the black spot on the tongue or roof of the mouth.
interesting
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would say yes, but maybe a mix of lines on the black and tan. They could also be Am pet lines(a mix up)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Blanket black and tan on left - probably NOT showlines, tan with black saddle on right - probably is showlines....

Lee


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah thats what I thought too. His dad looked to thick. Does he look like german show?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've also heard from a lot of people that black on the roof of the mouth means they're purebred. I wonder where that came from?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Or a black spot on the tongue is a chow mix....


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bruce has a black spot on his tongue.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Black inside the mouth, black spot on the tongue, etc. . . doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My west german showline also has a black spot on his tongue. But I don't think that has anything to do w/ lines?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

just pigment....


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats what people used to try and tell me when I was younger.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My Pom has little brown spots all over the roof of his mouth. I think he's got a little spot on the back of his tongue too. Doesn't mean anything.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

O.k. besides seeing the pedigree is there any way to tell if its working or show lines.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bruce23 said:


> O.k. besides seeing the pedigree is there any way to tell if its working or show lines.


You could post a pic, people could give you their impression.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there are all sorts of combinations --


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If you posted a pic of the dog in a stack and get a good head shot, you might get some good feedback. Lots of GSDs will stack themselves naturally. (Taking a pic of it, however....)


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I going to try and get a picture tommorow because I don't have any of her right now, but I could put a pic of Bruce because have sort of the same structure. He's 1 as of march 8 and she's 2.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Well here he is. Pictures of Grace(the female) to come tommorow hopefully.

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk69/Ball_Pythons/SANY6158.jpg
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk69/Ball_Pythons/SANY6155.jpg


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hard to tell from the pics, but doesn't look like working lines to me. I'd say a more nondescript pet dog type breeding.

Would need a picture of him standing, taken from the side to better see his structure.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What difference does it make to you? WL or SL or combo or pet?


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I prefer WL. I just can't get over the super sloped backs and extended back legs. I'll get a pic of him and put it up the same time I get Grace.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Grace's picture that is.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't spoil the fun. let black on the tongue mean
something. 

this could be a new movement "don't
spoil the fun, black on the tongue".
now say it with me. :crazy:



Emoore said:


> Black inside the mouth, black spot on the tongue, etc. . . doesn't mean anything.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some show lines are roached.



bruce23 said:


> I prefer WL. I just can't get over the super sloped backs and extended back legs. I'll get a pic of him and put it up the same time I get Grace.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bruce23 said:


> I prefer WL. I just can't get over the super sloped backs and extended back legs.:e.


But if you like the look and temperament of the dog in question, what does it matter what lines they're from unless you plan to breed? 

Bruce is either American show or American pet lines. He doesn't look like a working line.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

too hard to tell anything from a prone position - a stack will tell you more....and there ARE WGWL who have black saddles - not alot, but occasionally see one....


Did not see the sit position when I posted - but it does not really tell alot ....could be and probably is a combo of types...


as Carmen said - it is all in the pedigree.....that would tell what type 


Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a cultural premium put on to the black spot on the tongue. Chinese take it to be a sign of good luck . We have a large asian community in multi cultural Toronto and I have sold dogs to Chinese families. All sorts of cultural superstitions. Don't tattoo with a number 4 in it -- bad luck. Spot on tongue , lucky. They get all excited when there is a black spot on tongue but it is not a deciding factor.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

You are getting the dog from the neighbour. You can see the dog . Nothing vague or ambiguous there. You are taking her on because your neighbour can't deal or doesn't have the time for her. A companion. Working or show lines has no importance other than interest --- unless you are going to breed her -- and that will generate another thread.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

along the black tongue thing,,i once had an am line, who had quite a big head, with the bone on the top of his head, kinda protruding,,someone once said to me "that bump on his head is a sign of intelligence, the bigger the bump the smarter they are"

I darn near died, cause it was a huge bump, but this dog was dumber than a bag of rocks))

sorry for the OT


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

heard that one too. knowledge bump , too much brains and the skull had to remodel.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Diego has that bump - we call it his dumb bump, because he really is dumb as a box of rocks (sorry Diego!).


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

carmspack said:


> Never mind the picture , lets have a look at the registration papers.
> The black ink on the page will tell you , not the black spot on the tongue or roof of the mouth.
> interesting
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


my thoughts exactly, nothing is as precise as the papers


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bruce is papered but she is. I didn't get a chance to see her today, maybe tomorrow. She does in my oppinion have a good structure and so does Bruce. I'll try and get a pic .


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, I meant Bruce isn't but she is, and I said I'd take her if he got her fixed, so no Puppies!


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Here he is. Grace is about his structure but more black in color... maybe I'll just post a pic!


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Again here are his parents.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

My GSD is from west German show lines if that will help you. Her parent's pedigree is linked below. I don't understand much of it though. BTW - she does have a black spot on her tongue, but I doubt that really means anything. My Golden Retriever also has a small black spot on his tongue, too.










Sire - Pedigree for Django Zur Medbacher Muhle

Dam - Pedigree for Rikki von Schaffenhaus


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I knew the purple on the tongue didn't meen anything, I just never heard of the mouth.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He really looks like American pet/show lines.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

If it means anything I can't stack him because his legs aren't "showliny":blush:.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with Emoore - stacked or not stacked - he looks like your typical BYB- bred pet dog. Nothing about his body shape or head or expression would indicate one line or another. Doesn't make him any less handsome or any less of a good dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bruce23 said:


> If it means anything I can't stack him because his legs aren't "showliny":blush:.


You can stack any dog. Somewhere around here there are some pics where somebody stacked their working line dogs. These were dogs with flat, level toplines but they were stacked to make them looked slanted.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Having a little trouble following this. You start out talking about getting a female then show pictures of a male. Those pictures are moot if you are not getting him. He is definitely pet quality if he is PB with that sway back and rear higher than his withers. But, like the rest of us, I am sure his owner thinks he's the most beautiful dog on earth. I am certainly sure mine is !!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PaddyD said:


> Having a little trouble following this. You start out talking about getting a female then show pictures of a male. Those pictures are moot if you are not getting him. ]


The pics are of the male he already owns. He doesn't have pics of the female he's thinking of getting, but says she looks a lot like him.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> The pics are of the male he already owns. He doesn't have pics of the female he's thinking of getting, but says she looks a lot like him.


My fault for not reading everything. Thought the cute puppy in the avatar was his.
Thank you .......


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Bruce honestly his conformation is not good. That does not take away from his character or ability to be a loving pet.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Why does it matter? If she is two years old, she is what she is regardless of lines UNLESS you are thinking of breeding her, but if she looks a lot like the male - and does not have the genetics and proven ability, why would you?

And why not get/post the pedigree to answer it once and for all?


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I haven't seen him in a couple of days. But I changed my mind, and I gonna wait and get another dog later on once I get Bruce where I want him to be.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

bruce23 said:


> I haven't seen him in a couple of days. But I changed my mind, and I gonna wait and get another dog later on once I get Bruce where I want him to be.


Good decision. To give priority to your current dog is a :thumbup:


----------

